

Ask HN: Good coffee shop near CMU? - kurtosis

I'm staying at a hotel near CMU for a week - my business partner likes to go to sleep early and I need to work late. Where's a good coffee shop around here to bring a computer, that's open late?
======
cpr
There's Kiva Han on Craig Street, and another place I can't remember (I'm not
there all that much). That's easy walking distance from CMU.

Then there's the Walnut St. complex in Shadyside, a little further away
(harder to walk), including the usual upscale stores (Apple, etc.) and some
decent coffee shops with Wifi.

Much further east on Forbes from CMU (probably easy bus access), there's the
Squirrel Hill complex, with a lot of options on Forbes and on Murray.

Hope that helps a bit--I'm not really a local, but I do get in there fairly
often.

~~~
kurtosis
awesome - many thanks both lists are great

------
rms
Kiva Han is my favorite and it's at the corner of Forbes and Craig. I like it
for the friendly leftist atmosphere more so than the coffee, which is only ok.
And sometimes the Wifi cuts out and you have to ask them to reset the router.
Coffee Tree Roasters probably has the best coffee but the one on Walnut St. is
almost always packed, don't plan on getting a plug. The wifi is limited to two
hours per drink. Also consider Crazy Mocha but it's about the edge of what is
a comfortable walk.

Your Inner Vagabond in Lawrenceville is absolutely sublime but it's a little
too far to walk. It's worth the short drive/bus though. I have never seen a
better drink menu in a coffeeshop. <http://www.yourinnervagabond.com/>

If you are a l337 hacker you can probably get yourself on the CMU wifi.

And if you'd like to meet for coffee or food one evening, maybe we could throw
together a mini HN meetup. We have one tentatively planned for the 28th.

------
dbul
<http://www.gathergo.com/list/20>

------
krishna2
Kiva Han was our place to hack at. So much so we even named our then startup
inkiva.com!!!

